
Show HN: faasd 0.8.1 – lightweight Serverless with containerd and CNI - alexellisuk
https://github.com/openfaas/faasd/releases/tag/0.8.1
======
mmerlin
Wow looks cool because faasd is a self contained OpenFaas equivalent without
Kubernetes.

OpenFaas is awesome if you want to run Lambda-like serverless containerized
functions on your own cluster, or run functions longer than the AWS limit of
15 minutes, or use more resources than AWS Lambda, with nicer CI/CD support.

------
pojntfx
Every product @alexellisuk has ever created is awesome; `faasd` is no
exception!

